
XD2Sketch – How I built a profitable tool with one landing page - FabienHerfray
https://www.frenl.com/project/xd2sketch
======
dang
This is not a valid Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
FabienHerfray
Oh I'm sorry I should have read the rules more thoroughly... Will it be ok to
repost it in a few days in the correct category (not in Show HN)?

------
matrixagent
> Most of my projects never made it to a release!

I wish I could relate less to that statement.

------
eigenvalue
I'm surprised it costs so much per file ($14). What happens if the conversion
is lousy? I wonder what percentage of purchasers request refunds because the
output isn't useful to them.

~~~
kgoedecke
It usually only makes sense for bigger files where the whole UI of an app or a
website is done. Since the pricing isnt fair for smaller files, I'll release a
pricing based on artboards in the next few weeks. Stay tuned. As per the
refunds, there's a 100% refund policy. If you're not happy you'll get your
money back. So far the feedback has been good and very few refund request have
been made.

